
Silicon Valley Finale Explained - yori
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/silicon-valley-finale-explained-showrunners-mike-judge-alec-berg-break-down-final-episode-hbo-comedy-1260546
======
bransonf
SPOILERS:

From a technical standpoint, I was disappointed in the finale. It was too
outlandish that they accidentally developed an AI that could break all
encryption. In real life, it almost certainly would mean that the technology
gets sold off to a military enterprise. Sure, you could say something about
them deciding to kill it in preservation of a free internet, and I think
that’s the message they were trying to send.

Going into the finale, I had expected maybe they would open-source piper-net.
I think it could have made a far better statement about sharing technology,
and could have projected a far brighter future, rather than Richard losing his
flash drive...

~~~
jl2718
Well, that may have happened if you read between the lines. The USB drive went
missing and Monica joined the NSA. Or Jin-Yang.

Not that I have some kind of poser tech bro gush for the show... okay maybe.

~~~
jl2718
BTW, why is hacker news showing three dots? I wrote four.

~~~
tkjef
lol, now is 3 dots funny? or is it 4?

------
purple_ducks
> Richard Hendricks and the rest of the crew finally sell their new internet
> company — to HBO parent company AT&T, no less

This didn't happen!

They signed a deal with AT&T to build out their network.

Nowhere was this hinted at. The whole fricking idea was that they were yet to
become rich and had to decide between riches and potential encryption
devastation.

That was the main plot.

